# My Datsun 210 Wagon is finally home!



## Andy (May 3, 2005)

Pics from the trip, pics of the car, and a 18mb video. 

I'm quite thrilled to have her home 

The car has a SuperTrapp exhaust, cut stock springs in front, as well as Koni inserts. The rear suspension is a bodge of parts. Cut down Audi A4 springs, Toyota Land Cruiser shocks, and a rear swaybar from an old 200SX. 

Problems on the drive home from CA were minimal. In Nevada, the car lunched its alternator and battery, thanks to a bad ground. Both were replaced in Nevada in parts-store parking lots. In Iowa, an exhaust hanger broke, so the thing clanged the rest of the way home. Somewhere in KS, the left front suspension picked up a squeak.

LF makes a noise when compressed...either from hitting a bump or if you just push on that corner of the car. Irritating for sure, but not to bad.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

That'll be a cool little car when you get it all modded.hope you like making parts, because everything is custom.


----------



## Andy (May 3, 2005)

I really don't fit in this car :-\ I need to figure out a way to get a better seat and bolt it right to the floor. 

I happen to have a pair of N13 Pulsar seats minus the seat rails from a now-junked car stuffed up in the rafters of my garage...maybe I can figure something out with those...

Anyone got any ideas about mounting these things in the car without seat rails? I did some test-fitting with the seats and some 2x4s...it seems like I have to have the seatback pretty much against the back seat and have the back of the seat raised up about 2-3" for me to be comfortable behind the wheel :| How exactly does one go about properly mounting seats to a floor?


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

Andy said:


> How exactly does one go about properly mounting seats to a floor?


use big washers to double up the floor, use good hardware. i had to weld some little thingies for the seat to sit on. you'll find the floor is not at all flat and that makes it harder.


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Congrats on getting the old girl home alright. 

Might you happen to have an extra pair of 210 wagon taillight from a parts car perhaps?

Mike


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

i might have a few sets of the ones the 81 hatch and others used, don't know if they're the same or if i already cherry picked the best ones. Seems like I had another set i was getting ready to shine up and ebay. Lemme look...


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Yes please take a look for me. They basically look similar to this: 










They are likely amber for the turn signals in the US models though.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

i don't have those kind then. the hatch uses different ones, like the 280zx ones for 81


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

B11sleeper said:


> i don't have those kind then. the hatch uses different ones, like the 280zx ones for 81


Thanks for checking. I know you said "hatch" in your earlier post, and some people call the wagons "hatches" because they have a hatch but are four doors, not two. But wagon tails are definately different.

Mike


----------



## Andy (May 3, 2005)

Actually, I did bust a taillight this summer. They're so hard to find that I had to have a friend out in CA check a junkyard or 2 for me  . He came through in fine style. He only found one good taillight at his usual yard haunts, lol.


----------

